# The Final Fantasy club



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't see a club already made for Final Fantasy, and I was kind of surprised.

So, yeah, discuss all things Final Fantasy here I suppose.

MEMBERS:
1. Blaziking
2. Neo Pikachu
3. IcySapphire
4. EeveeSkitty
5. Flora and Ashes
6. Alxprit
7. Dragonclaw
8. Turbler
9. Xelac
10. Cirrus
11. ijy
12. Arylett Dawnsborough
13. New Mudfish Doctorate
14. Mike the Foxhog


----------



## Neo Pikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, why not? Final Fantasy is epic. I want to join. Oh, if there isn't one, I might make a Kingdom Hearts Club.​


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Neo Pikachu said:


> Hey, why not? Final Fantasy is epic. I want to join. Oh, if there isn't one, I might make a Kingdom Hearts Club.​


I don't think there is a Kingdom Hearts club, oddly enough. Fun games, them Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 31, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Neo Pikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

So, for those who are in already, who are your top 5 or 10 characters? Mine would have to be... {In no specific order either...}


Cloud, 
Leon, 
Sephiroth,
Tidus,
Auron,
Genesis,
Zack Fair,
Reno,
Yuffie,
Tifa.​


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Favorite characters, hmm?

Here's a lot of FF4 and FF7...

Tellah (FF4)
Palom & Porom (FF4)
Yang (FF4)
Rydia (FF4)
Aerith (FF7)
Sephiroth (FF7)
Vincent (FF7)
Auron (FF10)
Lulu (FF10)
Ashe (FFXII)
Balthier (FFXII)
and my favorite...
CAIT SITH WOOT


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 31, 2009)

Joinage~

And

Rinoa
Rydia
Squall
Cecil
Rosa
Cloud
Palom & Porom
Selphie


----------



## Flora (Jan 31, 2009)

Joinjoinjoin!

My favorites, eh?

Rydia (I totally forgot what her name was. XP)
Rosa
Cecil
Zidane
Garnet
Cloud
Aerith
Yuffie
Cait Sith

...yeah, that's it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 31, 2009)

Rinoa (FF8)
Terra (FF6)
Locke (FF6)
Edgar (FF6)
Irvine (FF8)
Balthier (FF 12)


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't played past FFVI, but what I have played is great. I even based a cheesy comic around VI.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 3, 2009)

*joins*

Edgar
Hojo
Balthier
Dr Cid.
Locke.
Ba'gamnan.
That judge magister that drives the Alexander (can't recall his name)

Okay, I haven't played that many, but thanks to other fans and forums, you can't help but know more about the games than I should xD I've only played FFXII, III, and a bit of VI :)


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it just me, or does Balthier sound like Captain Jack Sparrow in English? The similarity is very fitting, considering both are pirates


----------



## turbler (Feb 3, 2009)

*Join*
Top 10 characters:
Rikku X-X2
Yunie X-X2
Sir Auron X
Balthier XII
Lulu X-X2
Lamont/Larsa FFXII
Palom-PoromFFIV
Rosa FFIV
Rydia FFIV
Chocobo Alot of games


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 4, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> Okay, I haven't played that many, but thanks to other fans and forums, you can't help but know more about the games than I should xD I've only played FFXII, III, and a bit of VI :)


You're like me! I've only completed FFX and I'm in the midst of playing FFIII, IV, and XII. And I overobsess about reading and watching everything that has to do with FF7.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

So I'm not alone xD



> Is it just me, or does Balthier sound like Captain Jack Sparrow in English? The similarity is very fitting, considering both are pirates


I always thought Balthier had more etiquette in his speech, and Jack would usely speak ... well more like a soft pirate.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 4, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> I always thought Balthier had more etiquette in his speech, and Jack would usely speak ... well more like a soft pirate.


I agree. They are similar, except Balthier doesn't sound high / drunk when he talks. :D


----------



## Xelac (Feb 21, 2009)

*join*

I don't know much about Final Fantasy, I've only seen Final Fantasy VII Advent Children. I know the words to the Advent children version of One Winged Angel. 

I know more about Kingdom Hearts though.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome-I hope you learn a lot about the series here.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 24, 2009)

Now time for nerd talk :D

I finally reached the end of FFIV, and then the final boss killed me in two shots. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 24, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Now time for nerd talk :D
> 
> I finally reached the end of FFIV, and then the final boss killed me in two shots. It was pretty funny.


Ah yes, Zeromus, such a BIG PAIN.

Do you have the knife/whatever it was that you can throw with Edge which does about 9000 damage because many people say that it's near impossible to defeat Zeromus without it.

But really I don't have to much advice apart from TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 24, 2009)

Least favorites, huh?

I'm going to go the (likely) less traveled route and pick my least favorite heroes first: Cloud (not so much the character as the fanclub he has--but in my defense, I haven't played VII, nor do I want to.), Selphie (even with GFs on her, she isn't very strong, but her saving grace is her Limit Break and her obsession with trains) and Tidus (I'm not sure why on this choice, but something about him just rubs me the wrong way)


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 25, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> *JOINS*!
> 
> I've got/played VII, VIII, X, X-2 and XII. :D My favourite being VII, followed by X. Hardly played XII at all though, finishing VIII first.
> 
> ...


Rinoa? How DARE you?

And I guess Tellah from FF4 just cause~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> *JOINS*!
> 
> I've got/played VII, VIII, X, X-2 and XII. :D My favourite being VII, followed by X. Hardly played XII at all though, finishing VIII first.
> 
> ...


I personally disliked Fran. She was only there for fanservice (along with the Eruyt Village, although I loved the music) and to inform us of the strong prescence of mist. >.> And Vayne and Dr Cid. are actually pretty interesting villains, if you ask me. And Ba'gamnan. And Ultros, if I ever get a chance to play VI :)


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 25, 2009)

Fanservice aside, Fran is actually a good character--although I wished they would've explored her relationship with Balthier more


----------



## Xelac (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know enough characters to make a top ten, but Sephiroth is pretty cool. I might make a Kingdom Hearts club, so if you also like Kingdom Hearts watch out for it. I thought this was the best place to say that .


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 26, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Ah yes, Zeromus, such a BIG PAIN.
> 
> Do you have the knife/whatever it was that you can throw with Edge which does about 9000 damage because many people say that it's near impossible to defeat Zeromus without it.
> 
> But really I don't have to much advice apart from TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN.


Fuma Shurikens, and Shurikens in general? I've got about 8 of the first, and 60 of the second.

The unfortunate thing is that I don't have a really good place to train. I thought I was over levelled for a while. I was sooooo wrong.



			
				Cirrus said:
			
		

> Who are everyone's least favourite characters? Mine are probably Rinoa, Vincent and uh... all the bad guys. :D


You don't like Vincent? D:

I never liked Tidus from FFX that much. I found him to be too whiny through the entire game. There's one scene in Luca when he talks with Auron that was agony to sit through. All he did was bitch about how it was all Auron's fault. Plus he was a flat-out idiot, in my opinion.

Penelo's kind of annoying, and she and Vaan don't really seem to serve much of any purpose in FFXII's plot. She does have some good scenes, but then again most of those are simply Balthier making some one liners at her expense.

But I thought Fran was a pretty decent character, they just didn't really explore her past as much as they should have.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 26, 2009)

From the FFIV DS Gamefaq...

  == Lunar Subterrane - B12 ==
Before you take another step, make sure you are equipped properly and have the
proper Abilities on your team. If you've been following this guide, Kain should
have Jump, Focus, Darkness, Phoenix and Cry in his Auto-Battle slot. Rydia
should have Black Magic, Summon, Fast Talker, Piercing Magic and Bluff in her
Auto-Battle. Cecil should have Attack, White Magic, Brace, HP +50% and any
ability in Auto-Battle. Rosa should have Aim, Dualcast, MP +50%, Omnicasting
and Pray in her Auto-Battle. Edge should have Attack, Throw, Steal, any ability
and Bless in his Auto-Battle.

Watch the scenes that ensue. You'll receive the CRYSTAL from Golbez and the
final battle will begin.

Only Cecil can use the Crystal. Don't bother buffing anyone since Zeromus'
initial attack will remove them. However, you can hit Darkness on Kain and make
sure he has a round or two of Focus. Also, make sure everyone's ATB bar is full
so they can act immediately. Use the Crystal to face:

    O--------------------------------------------------O
    | #197 - Zeromus                                   |
    O---------------------O----------------------------O
    |  Level ........ 68  |  Weakness                  |
    |  HP ....... 150000  |    None                    |
    |  EXP ........... 0  |                            |
    |  Gil ........... 0  |  Resistance                |
    |                     |    None                    |
    |                     |                            |
    |  Steal              |  Absorb                    |
    |   Dark Matter       |    None                    |
    |                     |                            |
    |  Drops              |                            |
    |   None              |                            |
    |                     |                            |
    O---------------------O----------------------------O

Zeromus has a few attacks, the most brutal being Big Bang and Black Hole. Big
Bang will cause massive damage to everyone and leaves them with Sap. Luckily,
you have a forewarning on this because Zeromus will shake before he uses Big
Bang. You should have everyone Defend or Brace at that point and have Rosa on
standby for quick healing.

Black Hole will remove all your hard-earned buffs and remove any negative
status effects from Zeromus (like Slow). One upside is that it also removes the
Sap status that Big Bang causes.

Zeromus also uses Osmose, Flare and Whirl (a Tornado-type attack that hits the
whole team). He will also use Counter:Flare to any Black Magic attack. He uses
Counter:Osmose to Summons.

Zeromus has three major attack patterns. When his HP is anywhere between 90000
and 150000, his attack pattern will be:

Black Hole -> Big Bang -> Black Hole -> Osmose -> Big Bang (x2) -> Osmose ->
 repeat from start

When his HP is between 30000 and 89999, the attack pattern will be:

Osmose -> Big Bang -> Black Hole -> Flare -> Osmose -> Black Hole -> Big Bang
 -> repeat from start

When his HP dips anywhere below 30000, the attack pattern will get much worse:

Meteor -> Osmose -> Whirl

Here's a small list of what each character will do throughout this battle.

Kain - Jump. Don't even bother with Focus (but maybe hit Darkness on him). You
  may want to keep him on the ground if he needs healing. Also, if he has Sap
  on him, you might want to have him get hit with Black Hole to remove it.

Rydia - Summon Bahamut. Yeah, yeah, Osmose is a pain in the ass but that's why
  you have Elixirs along. You DID remember to buy a ton of them, right?

Cecil - Attack. Or help build defenses.

Rosa - Curaja and Blink/Protect/Shell/Haste. Hopefully you have Dualcast on
  her. If not, then you'll have to do it once every round.

A certain degree of common sense should take place here. If you need to use a
Dry Ether, Elixir or Megalixer, USE IT! Don't worry about whose turn it is,
just use items as you need.

The fight is hard, but Zeromus WILL go down. I beat him with my team at the
following levels:

Kain - 58
Rydia - 61
Cecil - 62
Rosa - 62
Edge - 62

Once it's all said and done, watch the ending scenes. Much more has been added
to this version than before, so enjoy the scenes!

Congratulations! You have officially completed the story of FINAL FANTASY IV.
I think FINAL FANTASY IV has one of the best endings in the Final Fantasy
series, so watch it and enjoy!
And I'm not talking about the Shurikens, I'm talking about the item called 'KNIFE' that you get after you...

See Yang once in the Sylph Cave.
Go back to his castle and talk to his wife who will give you a Frying Pan.
Then go back to the Sylph Cave and talk to Yang. You will hit him on the head with the Frying Pan and he will awake. After a scene Rydia will learn the Sylph summon. 
Go back to Fabul and talk to Yang's wife, return the Frying Pan and you will get the Knife.

But if you didn't do the sidequest earlier then you can't get the knife :(

Cause people say it's the only way, throw the Knife at a crucial point(no idea when but maybe when Zeromus is about to use something or something rather)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 26, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Penelo's kind of annoying, and she and Vaan don't really seem to serve much of any purpose in FFXII's plot. She does have some good scenes, but then again most of those are simply Balthier making some one liners at her expense.
> 
> But I thought Fran was a pretty decent character, they just didn't really explore her past as much as they should have.


lolPenelo.

They tried to look into her past, but it was only for a moment of fan service, and thrown in for almost no reason at all. The story could have worked without it. They looked even less into Penelo; almost like she had none, although hers was like Vaans, and Vaans looked into.

Would you rather play another generic game with some super awesome dude as the hero, or watch a character develop (you know what I mean) from being just a civilian to liberating a nation? Particularly a victim of a serious war that caused all this? I personally thought Penelo was just to help build connections with the other characters, and to show that he still has at least someone to rely on, unlike Ashe.



> Fanservice aside, Fran is actually a good character--although I wished they would've explored her relationship with Balthier more


I think they showed Balthier and Fran's relationship pretty well; they're (maybe extremely) good friends and partners. There are plenty of scenes showing this, and that guy who hooks up with a viera says it.

Basch and Gabranth, on the other hand, feels like it was thrown in at the last moment. Either that, or it's hard to notice unless going through another play through. (Whilst I hardly ever noticed it, there was a scene with Gabranth talking about his brother with the Emperor, but it was very weak and more of an "I will obey, no matter what" kind of thing, more than a "I've lost everything, and now I can't do anything else" thing going on, like it should be)


----------



## ijy (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes I know I never post here but I just bought the movie final fantasy movie spirits within and it is really good, also Iam in the midst of playing final fantasy XII.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 8, 2009)

I suppose I'll join~

My favourite characters: Rinoa, Red XIII (yep, he's in my avvie. He doesn't get enough love, I say.), Princess Garnet, Yuna, Zidane, Terra, Celes, Aeris, Tifa, Quistis, and Squall~

Least favourites: Eh... I guess... Cloud. Don't really see what's so special about him... And uhh... that's really it. I like most FF characters.  

Haven't really played XII much to know enough about it... I really should finish it though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 9, 2009)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Red XIII (yep, he's in my avvie. He doesn't get enough love, I say.)


Red XIII is pure awesomeness. I remember when I was six watching my brother play FFVII, he had a team of Cloud (duh), Barret, and Red XIII. Red XIII was really the only character I distinctly remembered from FFVII.



On an upsetting note, in FFX I was training in Omega Ruins, and got Lulu, Tidus, and Rikku up 40 levels (Without saving).

Then my entire team got petrified and it was game over. D:


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate (Mar 27, 2009)

oohh.....

Im joining!!!

my faveroute people are cait sith, faris, cecil, rosa, edward and redXIII

but I ABOSLUTELY hate fusoya


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 30, 2009)

Mike's new hobby: bumping old clubs and joining them :D

Vivi is great and anyone who disagrees is wrong.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 1, 2009)

I recently played FFVI and am now interested in this club. :v

Awesome characters in no particular order:

Edgar, Setzer, Kuja, Freya, Rufus, Larsa, Balthier, Terra, Zidane, oh hell just put down the whole casts of 6 and 9, and then maybe Llednar for the lulz.

I never really can figure out who my least favorite characters are. There are ones that annoy me, but never any that have me actively wanting to stab the screen when they come on. :|


----------



## Minish (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a big FF fan. :D I've played and own VII, VIII, IX, X and XII. And III if the DS version counts, I guess. And in order of my liking: VII, XII, X, IX, VIII, though to be fair I've only played half of IX so far.

Yep, my favourite is VII. It was my first, and I loved it when I didn't know FF was a series and didn't even use the internet much, so it really annoys me when people group me into that 'only played VII, saw AC first' category. >___>

And I think XII was extremely good as well. All the characters were awesome, yes even Vaan and Penelo, because as has been mentioned, their position was unique. There was finally a protagonist who was absolutely useless and served a very small role. XD I thought that was awesome, sue me if you like. The characters were very strong, as opposed to, say X, where most of the characters were very bland and pointless in an accidental and _bad_ way.

My favourite characters are...

Cloud - VII
Aeris - VII
Yuffie - VII
Selphie - VIII
Yuna - X
Balthier - XII
Ashe - XII

Only character I really dislike is Rinoa. Whiny and completely overrated. I can only like her with a bit of help from headcanon. :/

EDIT: Whoa so apparently I'd already posted here. *is a moron* I deleted the first post 'cause it was smaller and less relevant XD


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 14, 2010)

I happen to be a large fan of Final Fantasy, and I've played all of the games. Yes, even FFXI and FFX-2. Which sucked, so badly.

I don't have favorite characters, persay. I play FF for the summons. Though, if I had to pick a list of favorite characters...

Vivi.
Yuna-Dagger. It's a tie.
Zidane.
Cloud.
Tidus.
Vincent.
Eiko.
Sephiroth. Don't get me wrong, I know he's evil... but still, anyone who thinks he isn't totally awesome should be strung up by their toes.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 14, 2010)

I played part of 5 since I last posted here. I didn't get very far because it was like exactly the same thing as III:DS gameplay-wise and the plot was lame, but I might pick it up again one day. The small cast bothered me a bit too, although Faris stands out as a pretty interesting character.

I'd like to start the Sephiroth/Kefka[/Kuja] debate just to be an ass.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 16, 2010)

You fool! You've doomed us all!

I've played a bit of V, but my opinion is pretty similiar to yours. At least it's apparently more expandable with the job system.

And wow, XIII's soundtrack is awesome o_o


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 16, 2010)

V's my favorite game, though I don't know why. Considering how much I didn't like III, it doesn't make much sense, but I enjoy it anyways.



> And wow, XIII's soundtrack is awesome o_o


Massive understatement. I love the soundtrack so much, especially the boss themes. The game has about 15 different battle themes.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 16, 2010)

...Wasn't FFXIII the new online game? Or am I thinking about XIV?


----------



## spaekle (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure FFXIII is the one with the main character named Lightning. XIV is the new online game.

I don't have a PS3 so I probably won't be playing XIII any time soon; it looks really pretty though, and a lot more... futuristic, I guess? than the previous FF's. Which is always a cool thing.  (Although seriously, Lightning? Snow? Why the bad fanfic OC names, Squeenix?)

I also picked V back up yesterday just because. I've decided it's one of those games that you can take with you places to pass the time, but is not particularly involving. At least the gameplay is decent.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 16, 2010)

Tsunami said:


> ...Wasn't FFXIII the new online game? Or am I thinking about XIV?


Yes, that's FFXIV.

I love all the battle themes in FFXIII :o Particularly superpopes/Galenth Dysleys :o

Btw Spaekle, FFXIII comes on Xbox 360 in it's English versions as well, so you might have a chance to play it.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't have a 360 either. Just a PS2 and a Wii, and I barely even play those. I'm more of a handheld person.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 16, 2010)

Dragonclaw said:


> I love all the battle themes in FFXIII :o Particularly superpopes/Galenth Dysleys :o


That one's my favorite. I also like the main boss theme, and the final boss themes as well.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 16, 2010)

...Great. I take it that FFXIII is for the PS3? *sighs*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 27, 2010)

Way to completely ignore my post Tsunami >.> I'm sorry, but this club must be brought back! Rawr

And now Hope is one of my favorite characters. He's the only "whiny kid" character in the series I like. Even if his outfit looks real ugly at times o.o


----------



## Adriane (Feb 27, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I also picked V back up yesterday just because. I've decided it's one of those games that you can take with you places to pass the time, but is not particularly involving. At least the gameplay is decent.


V is BEST GAEM!!!

At any rate, you can count me in, I guess?

I've played I, II, III, IV, IV-2, V, VI, VII, IX, X, XI (yes, XI), XII, XII-2, and loads of spin-offs including Tactics, TA, TA2, Chocobo Tales, Chocobo's Mysterious Dungeon, Dissidia: FF, etc.~


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 27, 2010)

I am currently exploring the end of FFIV: After Years. This really is a good game.


----------



## Scarborough Fair (Mar 1, 2010)

Sign me uuuup!!! Final Fantasy is my life srsly.

I know I'm not IN DA CLUB yets but I wanna post my favorites tooooo

So I will

Vincent V. -  Gawds I love Vincent, don't even _ask_ the extent to which I adore the emo bastard.
Yuffie K. -  Yuffie Haters are just jealous of her AWESOME NINJA SKILLZ
Nanaki  - Just...words. There are none adequate enough to describe the awesome that is Red XIII. Best looking beast to ever grace a game by far, and an ace character, too.
Vivi O. - Vivi. Who does not love Vivi? Who?? I DEMAND to know who. So I can punish them accordingly.
Lucrecia C. - This is random and weird but I just..._love her_
Laguna L. - Does YOUR nose itch when danger is afoot? Didn't think so.
Quina Quen - Some say WTF, I say FTW.
Rufus S. - Much more dynamic than he appears, and very...noble. Cruel but noble. And very well dressed.
Kuja - Totally better than Sephiroth
Jenova - lolwut? Is she even a _character_? I don't know, I just love...Jenova. Wut.
Elena/Reno/Zack F./Shalua R./Nero/Grimoire V/Cait Sith/Rosso/too many I dunno. Also just to clarify, yes, Dirge of Cerberus is baaaaaad but I still love some of the OC's, ok? Don't judge me.


----------

